# My cat has started peeing in places



## StRoRo (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 2 cats for about 3-4 years and one of them has suddenly started weeing in places.

He used to be very well behaved with this. When we first got the cats as kittens they instantly knew how to use a litter tray. Within 2 months we didnt need the tray they would go outside when they needed.

However the tom has started to wee indoors. Now these are not random places on the floor where he wees, he will get in or on something to do so.
For example I saw him crouching on a dustpan having a wee, he has got in the washing basket and peed, he has even used the reusable shopping bags you get from Tesco and such.

This is not spraying, this is full blown wee.
He has the snip too.

I think he knows he is not meant to do it, as if I walk in to the kitchen when he is about to settle down for a wee, he runs off.

Im hoping its just because its been cold recently.

Does any one have any ideas what I can do?

Stuart


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hiya and welcome 
Im afraid i dont have the answers to this particular problem but im sure someone that does will be along to help.


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi - well firstly I would book him into the vet for a check up to ensure he hasn't got a UTI. If he hasn't then perhaps look at providing a litter tray for him again at least for the winter months if he is reluctant to go outside in the cold....and who wouldn't be?!

It could be a stress/behaviourial thing but the fact that he is doing a full wee rather than a spray makes me thing it just may be a UTi.


----------

